# Fermenting Peppers



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 12, 2020)

My ferment on the sweet peppers and asparagus is close to being done. Thick walled veggies take longer.

Both are at 8 days.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 12, 2020)

Dave

Did you see the new fermenting tops.


----------

